# Don't read this thread!



## Palladium (Apr 11, 2019)

You clicked it anyways didn't you? 
Curiosity killed the cat! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It's not a total loss though! https://phys.org/news/2019-03-gold-boron-borophene.html


----------



## anachronism (Apr 11, 2019)

Haha


----------



## butcher (Apr 11, 2019)

Guilty as charged.
Curiosity brought me to find out as much as I could about these mysterious metals, and nonmetals.
I sure am glad I am not a cat, but then again them darn cats have nine lives.



https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1903/1903.11304.pdf


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 11, 2019)

butcher said:


> I sure am glad I am not a cat, but then again them darn cats have nine lives.


But they don’t have toilet paper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markscomp (Apr 11, 2019)

i was seriously worried about those biaxial strains there for a moment;
but that moment has passed, and I have not the slightest interest in this thread all of a sudden. 
We all clicked on it because nothing else interesting is being posted lately -- seriously where does one find the time to record and type out this information


----------



## butcher (Apr 11, 2019)

I agree sometimes reading this, is like learning about sand (silicone) and studying how they made the computers of today work from it.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 12, 2019)

butcher said:


> I agree sometimes reading this, is like learning about sand (silicone) and studying how they made the computers of today work from it.



So what you're really trying to say is that gold bonding wire inside that IC is like a piece of gold trapped in black sands! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rickbb (May 1, 2019)

It's like the sign on the wall over a button that says "Don't push this button!" everyone does.


----------

